# 2sk208-Y vs 2sk208-R Low Tide



## Kroars (Jun 10, 2021)

Seeing as it may be a wait until we see 2sk208-Y’s back in stock, Mouser has 2sk208-R’s available now.  Looks like R is rated at 30mA-70mA and Y is rated at 1.2mA-3mA.  Assuming this is concerning the circuits draw (which this one is around 35mA) would the 2sk208-R be an appropriate substitute, maybe a bit closer in kind than a J201?

Thanks for any input!



			https://www.mouser.com/datasheet/2/408/2SK208_datasheet_en_20140301-1272543.pdf


----------



## temol (Jun 15, 2021)

Kroars said:


> Looks like R is rated at 30mA-70mA



Not 30 mA to 70mA but  0.3mA to 0.7mA. This is one of the parameters that characterizes JFET transistors - Idss. And you cannot use it in relation to the current draw of the circuit.
Low Idss and Vp values put R version close to MMBFJ201. Most 2SK208R I've measured had very low spread of the Idss and Vp, lower than MMBFJ201.


----------



## bowanderror (Jul 16, 2021)

This calls for the 2SK208-Y, but you can probably get away with a 2SK208-GR (higher Idss) - I also saw someone in another thread using the -GR variant. The -R is 2 Idss bins lower than the -Y, so I wouldn't recommend it. I'd use the J201.

Another option is the 2SK30ATM-Y, which has the same Vp & Idss, but a different pinout (so you'll have to rearrange them on the board). I used this and it works great.


----------



## danfrank (Jul 17, 2021)

I used a 2SK30A-GR (low end on the GR scale) also and it worked fine. You could also use a 2SK246-Y and it would work fine.


----------



## Diynot (Jul 27, 2021)

bowanderror said:


> This calls for the 2SK208-Y, but you can probably get away with a 2SK208-GR (higher Idss) - I also saw someone in another thread using the -GR variant. The -R is 2 Idss bins lower than the -Y, so I wouldn't recommend it. I'd use the J201.
> 
> Another option is the 2SK30ATM-Y, which has the same Vp & Idss, but a different pinout (so you'll have to rearrange them on the board). I used this and it works great.


On the same quest, but did I read that right, that I can sub a J201 for the 2sk208-y?


----------



## Kroars (Jul 28, 2021)

Diynot said:


> On the same quest, but did I read that right, that I can sub a J201 for the 2sk208-y?


Yup


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Jul 28, 2021)

I used SMD J201s and they worked without issue


----------

